# Wierd brown thick discharge?



## EdenD35

I do not know whether im pregnant but i woke up this morning and there was a big lump of brown sticky discharge does anyone know what this may be? Iv'e also had PMT cramps but no acctual period blood just sticky brown discharge with a bit of red, Iv'e taken a home pregnancy test and it was negative 2-3 weeks after the unprotected sex.
Thank you x


----------



## caarmywife

It is probably leftovers from last months period. This used to happen to me at the beginning of my period sometimes. When are you due to start?


----------



## EdenD35

I was taking my pill and it just happened.. But at the time during the unprotected sex I forgotten 3 pills and since then 2 ive been fine for 2 weeks but then this happens im not due to finish my pack till another week.. Thanks xx


----------



## caarmywife

It could also be bc you missed pills... But take another test a couple days after your pack ends if you don't start a real period :)


----------



## sparklydee

Brown blood is old blood so it's leftover from somewhere ... possibly your last period, and from your updated post if you missed pills and took odd pills here and there, that could very well be what happened. Fresh blood is always bright red in colour.


----------



## Claudia83

Brown is indication of old blood, as the ladies have mentioned before. You can test in 3 days, if you're pregnant, HCG levels double in 2-3 days.


----------

